# Selected EOI retreived back to Pool



## MrBean (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi there, just to share my EOI was selected on 19 Oct with 155 points with the application as Uni Lecturer which were on the Long-Term Demand List. However, last week I received a bad news from Immi NZ, that they had put back my EOI back to pool cos they dont recognize my Master degree obtained in Singapore as comparable to NZ one. With this comparison, all my other points besides the qualifications were affected and being reduced to 120. They suggested me to get recognition thru the NZ Qualification authority to assess my qualification. But, I did check NZ Qualification Framework list that stated NZ degree and Singapore degree were comparable.
So now, should I appeal to Immi NZ about this matter or go straight to pay and get assess for my qualification? Just to check if anyone here encounter such issue before. Thanks for reading and a good week ahead


----------



## raju1982may (Nov 28, 2011)

Bestway is go ahead and get accessed your qualification, for that u have to pay some money .. then once again u can apply your EOI.. make it beofre 6 months from the date of 1st EOI..


----------

